# Challenged to land the first job as a migrant



## hossein007 (Dec 24, 2013)

Having more than 11 years of experience as an asp dot net web developer, I have worked only for one company, developing their website 
from the ground up and supporting it. I started working there without supervision of a senior developer, and had no one to ask my 
questions and I was the only developer. I managed to find solutions and implement the required functionalities from Ebooks and 
the internet. Also I had time to study new technologies and were passionate about it, while might have not been able to use them 
for the company since they didn't want me to do so. After that I migrated to Australia and now I have found it challenging 
to get employed as a web developer. The employers are so hard and expect a developer with a lot of successful projects and strong 
team work experience, etc. 

I have written my CV the standard way, and have applied to many jobs and have had several interviews. However, my special 
background and also me not being an outgoing person who keep conversation going(introverted) has prevented me from landing a job. 
Most of my life I have been behind my computer developing programs, finding solutions, studying new technologies. I would be 
happy to work as a freelance developer also and know there are websites like upwork, golance, etc. But have not experienced that 
and a newbie. 

I want a quick way to a web developer job, even with a low salary. Any suggestion? It would be highly appreciated.

I am skilled in ASP dot NET(web forms, mvc), SQL Server, HTML5, CSS3, Javascript, Jquery, just learned NET Core, Entity Framework, 
AngularJs, ReactJs, Bootstrap, SASS, git, MEAN, NodeJs.

Thanks


----------

